# Yorkville Gold Mine in Paulding Forest



## G20

I'm new here, and hope this is a good subforum for my question.

After reading about the Yorkville mines, I went there a few weeks ago to look for the old mine shafts.  I love finding old history in the woods.

Parked at the parking lot on Gold Mine road, and hiked down to Gold Mine Lake.  Didn't see any mine remnants around there, so I hiked up Goldmine Branch.  Went all the way up to the clear cut area.  Didn't see anything along the way.  Went right to the spot where my GPS map showed a mine symbol, which was on a hillside in the clear cut area.  Still, nothing.

Anyone know where the mine shafts or tailings piles were?


----------



## Citiboy287

Man I love these Georgia gold stories  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naturegirl

I'm pretty sure there are some remnants there.  I've not made the trek myself but I know there is on member here that could be familiar with the Yorkville mine.  I'll PM him and see if he can give you some info.


----------



## KDarsey

Keep us posted. Like to hear more about this.

(Naturegirl, love that Avatar)


----------



## Jeff Raines

A-ha...a quest has begun


----------



## Jeff Raines

I do remember some history of paulding county.

There were some copper mines in the area,and some pyrite mines as well.


----------



## Jeff Raines

PAULDING COUNTY, GEORGIA

Halfway between Cartersville and Dallas there are many old placer and saprolite workings that contained placer and free milling gold. The Old Twillery Mine was an old saprolite gold mine. East of Yorkville, 2.5 miles, you will find the Yorkville Mine, which produced free milling gold.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

With that copy and pasted,here's an FYI.Do not get caught on the wma with a metal detector


----------



## G20

Yep, Jeff Raines, I was there, but didn't see any existence of mining activity, or shafts.  Maybe I veered away from the creek too far downstream, but I was almost all the way back up to Gold Mine Rd.  I'm hoping someone could say specifically where the mine(s) is (or are).

And I might have a gold pan with me, but I'll leave the metal detector at home.


----------



## G20

*Update*

Just an update.  After searching 40-some pages of Google search results last night, I found mention of the mine on another forum.  I PM'ed the OP, and got an answer back today.  Now I know exactly where it is, on a map.  Seems I walked right past the spot when I was there.  I'll go there soon, take current pictures, and hopefully post them in this thread.

Yes!  Another (somewhat) victory in my lifelong love for finding old history in the woods.  Been doing this stuff since I was a little kid.


----------



## Jranger

I ran into the subject a few years ago about panning on Govt property. I was told by a DNR guy that you could as long as you didn't use more than a pan and shovel. I've heard some people say you can't do anything on public land. Where do you find out for sure?


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Jranger said:


> I ran into the subject a few years ago about panning on Govt property. I was told by a DNR guy that you could as long as you didn't use more than a pan and shovel. I've heard some people say you can't do anything on public land. Where do you find out for sure?



Each unit has different rules.  No one rule for "Govt property".  You can use a pan in Chattahoochee Nat. Forest.

To find out for sure, check here -- these good folks will tell you all about it.


*Forest Supervisor's Office*
	Chattahoochee-Oconee National Forests
	1755 Cleveland Highway
	Gainesville, GA 30501
	Phone: 770 297-3000


----------



## G20

*Update*

I, or should I say we, found the mine today.  Ran into Patrick and Steven at the parking lot, and headed to where we thought the mine was.  We hiked to the general area,  but it took some searching to actually find the shafts.  We explored the first shafts, then came back out and found some other cool stuff in the immediate area.  Here are a few pictures:















Good meeting you guys.  That mine was a very cool find!


----------



## Pineyrooter

No panning allowed on either the state owned or City of Atlanta portion of the WMA. Prior to January 1 2011 it was allowed to pan on the city tract but that policy has been changed due to abuse of the policy.


----------



## G20

Pineyrooter said:


> No panning allowed on either the state owned or City of Atlanta portion of the WMA. Prior to January 1 2011 it was allowed to pan on the city tract but that policy has been changed due to abuse of the policy.




Interesting.  Is that regulation published anywhere?

I guess when I go back my 3rd time, I won't be bringing a pan.


----------



## reds06

*Mineshaft?*

We found this by accident, will try to get better pic from video later. The sides are almost square, and flat. Luckily dog was uninjured


----------



## OldBat

Hard to tell from your picture, but it does look more like a mine than a natural cave.

Oh, thanks for bumping this old thread! Never would have found the picture of the cute bat


----------



## reds06

Yea it's been dug out, 4 flat sides. Doesn't look like the old wells I've seen before. They were more rounded out. It was 18ft deep on low side. Will try to get a pic from video this evening that shows it a little better


----------



## Cullen Bohannon

Is that near the Yorkville Mine?


----------



## RealityCheckGA

Cullen Bohannon said:


> Is that near the Yorkville Mine?


 I was just out there this weekend. I have hiked the place 5 times and not seen the mines. Can anyone share some GPS Coordinates with me to find them? Or advice ?


----------



## Jack Ryan

http://www.placekeeper.com/Georgia/Yorkville_Mine-352877.html

If this place is similar at all to places like it in Indiana they rarely give "walk straight to it" accuracy on modern maps. Groups like the Geological Society deliberately keep it sort of secret to prevent abuse of it.

Look for OLD MAPS marking property lines and old roads. Historical and vintage maps.

Keep in mind, ANY THING worth seeing, will have a path to it even if there is no sign.


----------



## jacobmbush

Reviving this thread. Moving to the area soon and I would like to exchange some private messages with individuals who have been out to the mines.


----------

